# Jconcepts BJ4X4



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

I stumblled upon the Jconcepts BJ4X4 off road car when looking for the durango conversion. I've always been an associated guy, and any feedback on either of these kits, especially the Jconcepts kit, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

There has been great response to the BJ4. Do a quick search on here and I'm sure you will find a ton of info.


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

I have a BJ4. It is a great kit the instructions are fantastic. It went together really well. Hard to beleive this was Jconcepts first kit!. It handles great. Steering is impressive. The stock setup is very good. I have olny two little gripes. First the body does not allow for much airflow over the motor so it can get hot. Second the only spur gear size is a 78 tooth. If you run a small track with a big motor gearing is limited. A small fan like the one Hobbyshopper sells goes a long way to help keep my Orion V2 10x1 cool and happy. Neither of these gripes are major. I real like my BJ4 it has been a fast and durable Buggy. 

If you buy one I highly recommend the optional undertray. It keeps the chassis so much cleaner. :thumbsup:


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

I tried searching for BJ$ and nothing came up. I also tried to search for the durango kit, and nothing on that one either. I might not be typing in the right thing or something.


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

This should get you started...
http://jconcepts.net/shop/product_info.php/cPath/22/products_id/28
http://jconcepts.net/world/


----------

